# 2005 OVC Men's Basketball Tournament



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*2005 O'Reilly Ohio Valley Conference Men's Basketball Tournament
March 1, 4-5
Gaylord Entertainment Center 
Nashville, Tennessee​*



























































Note: *Only top 8 teams qualify for the tournament.*

*Quarterfinals*
Game #1: *#1 Tennessee Tech 72*, #8 Eastern Illinois 68
Game #2: *#5 Austin Peay 71*, #4 Samford 60
Game #3: *#2 Eastern Kentucky 74*, #7 Tennessee State 68
Game #4: *#6 SE Missouri State 61*, #3 Murray State 58
*Semifinals*
Game #5: #1 Tennessee Tech 61, *#5 Austin Peay 67*
Game #6: *#2 Eastern Kentucky 69*, #6 SE Missouri State 52
*OVC Championship Game*
Game #7: #5 Austin Peay 46, *#2 Eastern Kentucky 52*​


----------



## TTU Golden Eagle (Feb 23, 2005)

Game #4 should be #6 seed @ #3 seed.

Tennessee Tech has clinched the #1 seed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TTU Golden Eagle said:


> Game #4 should be #6 seed @ #3 seed.
> 
> Tennessee Tech has clinched the #1 seed.


Thanks for catching my typo. Tennessee Tech clinched the other day? Okay. Welcome to the board.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Austin Peay stuns Tennessee Tech yet again. Another year the Eagles don't get it done. 



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Maurice Hampton scored 18 points, and fifth-seeded Austin Peay advanced to the finals of the Ohio Valley Conference Tournament with a 67-61 victory over top-seeded Tennessee Tech on Friday night.
> 
> Zac Schlader added 14 points and seven rebounds, and William Durden added 10 points for the Governors who lost in the tournament championship game last year. The Governors (13-18) are seeking their second NCAA Tournament berth in the last three years and will appear in their 13th OVC title game under coach Dave Loos.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

EKU makes the tournament for the first time since '79.



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Zach Ingles scored 15 points, and Eastern Kentucky earned its first NCAA Tournament berth since 1979 by holding off Austin Peay 52-46 Saturday in the Ohio Valley Conference championship.
> 
> The Colonels set a school record for victories in a season by winning their seventh in a row and improving to 22-8 overall. This will be Eastern Kentucky's sixth NCAA Tournament berth overall and first under coach Travis Ford.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBrook (Feb 25, 2005)

HKF said:


> EKU makes the tournament for the first time since '79.


Give it up for coach Ford but also Nelson with the recruiting, him and Ford brought in a top 60 class which is wonderful.


----------



## TTU Golden Eagle (Feb 23, 2005)

Tech is cursed, face it.

Congrats to EKU fans. You earned it.


----------

